# new training collar opinions wanted



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I posted this http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=346479 over on the upland game hunting forum. Then I noticed there was allot more beaglers here. Any care to give there input?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

We run tri tronics on our beagles and cooners, G2"s and a clasic 70 model all from the collar clinic


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Definately Tri-Tronics. I use them on my beagles and *******.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I had swithched from an older model Tritronics trashbreaker to a G2 Classic 70 because of the smaller collars. I was happy with the smaller collars but the Classic 70 didn't compare to the Trashbreaker. It wasn't distance that was the issue, but knowing that I had immediately touched the dog with the Trashbreaker; whereas I didn't have that confidence with the Classic 70. Many times I wondered if the dog had felt the Classic 70. The response with the Trashbreaker was immediate. If I were to start again, I might try a G2 Trashbreaker. Also, after I bought a Garmin Astro for tracking, I got rid of the shock collars. I didn't have anything at that time that would run trash & with the Garmin I knew I could get to my dogs quick to have them listen or to manually correct them and it was nice only running with one collar, not 2. The only other thing I would add, is, another reason I didn't like the G2 was that I felt it had gone off a few times without me hitting the button. I heard other guys say this also. I don't know if Tritronics ironed this out.


----------

